# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Release] Currently working a Picket for public release in a few days.

## theitit

Hi, Picket was released in other thread:

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...toit-safe.html (D2R UgaPik - Barebones Free Picket - Autoit - Safe)

Please use that thread for all posts


I'm trying to figure out where to post it. Will be safe, open source autoit base.

I just want to know whether I'm able to post a BTC/crypto addresses for donos on this site alongside all script info/tutorials? 

Same user as was previously on Blizzhackers.

----------


## demerda10

> I'm trying to figure out where to post it. Will be safe, open source autoit base.
> 
> I just want to know whether I'm able to post a BTC/crypto addresses for donos on this site alongside all script info/tutorials? 
> 
> Same user as was previously on Blizzhackers.


Yes, you can freely post the opensource in this section with any donation link you prefer.

Thanks for contributing with the d2r botting community.

I, myself, am also trying to help by developing an opensource maphack (since there are none opensource available).
But getting the offsets has been hard, since nobody is posting them and I have to find them myself  :Frown: 

And I intend to do the same: free opensource with donation link.

----------


## theitit

> Yes, you can freely post the opensource in this section with any donation link you prefer.
> 
> Thanks for contributing with the d2r botting community.
> 
> I, myself, am also trying to help by developing an opensource maphack (since there are none opensource available).
> But getting the offsets has been hard, since nobody is posting them and I have to find them myself 
> 
> And I intend to do the same: free opensource with donation link.


Ok, thanks much for the info!

Im sitting here struggling with the pickit clicking pally holy shields and poisoned people Lol.

Its nice and smooth, but it will need to be a close proximity pickit for reliability, currently optimizing search window size. I sampled all the colors used in the unique items, and they're all used frequently.
I'm thinking my base code could be modified pretty easily to work with legacy, but I dont want to play the game in a crappy visual state, I would rather deal with a mild inconvenient click occasionally.


posted

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...toit-safe.html (D2R UgaPik - Barebones Free Picket - Autoit - Safe)

----------


## aota2021

gonna donate you some litecoin as soon as the admin verifies your file is safe. sorry it's just business and hope you don't take offense to it

----------


## theitit

> gonna donate you some litecoin as soon as the admin verifies your file is safe. sorry it's just business and hope you don't take offense to it


I sincerely hope you make profit off of it!

----------

